#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Best Frameworks For Web Development in 2018

## Bhavya

The framework is designed in a way to support the development of web apps with its massive collection of resources like web APIs, software libraries and web services. There are numerous web frameworks existing today liable on the language you choose and the kind of app you need to develop.
Let's have look at the latest web development frameworks in 2018.

----------

